#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-28
<kwadroke> hopefully I'll be here for chat night
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-29
<Ahmuck> *yawn*
 * Ahmuck is tired all the time, don't know why :(
<az7> chat night!
<kwadroke> YEP
<kwadroke> whoops. caps
<kwadroke> are we it tonight?
<az7> hows the arch in the vm?
<az7> probably
<kwadroke> fine. pacman is odd
<az7> yeah it takes some getting used to after apting for a while
<az7> use AUR yet?
<kwadroke> on the Live.Linux-gamers livedvd
<az7> ah
<kwadroke> haven't on the vm yet
<az7> thats cool, its a good learning experience
<kwadroke> yeah. Ti;m trying to figure out how to remaster the livedvd
<kwadroke> *I'm
<kwadroke> planning on doing a LAN Party with it
<az7> that'd be pretty sweet
<kwadroke> looking at sometime in August
<kwadroke> hey zillah
<kwadroke> hi
<az7> hey hey
 * kwadroke so what's new and exicting with everyone?
<kwadroke> man I'm typoing tonight
<az7> trying to get into the android sdk for fun
<kwadroke> cool. I've played around with Phone Gap with Android briefly
<az7> same here, they had a pretty sweet tutorial on howtoforge recently
<kwadroke> think that's why was looking into it
<kwadroke> been wanting to create an app, but I have no idea what to make
<az7> its a tough market
<kwadroke> but have the right app at the right time for the right price and it can make some money
<az7> very true
<kwadroke> pacman needs a shell script to make it more like apt-get
<kwadroke> it's command line switches are very confusing
<kwadroke> apt-get is simple
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-06-25
<Linux_Guy> looks like i missed the "party" :)
<Linux_Guy> arkansas.. nw arkansas here :)
